# planning a new home theater system - some questions regarding pc connectivity to receiver



## skibum17 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello,

I am in the process of overhauling the home theater system for my folks since they are moving into a new apartment and I figured this would be the best time to drag them kicking and screaming into the 21st century :bigsmile:. 

I have not selected specific components just yet because I have a few requirements unique to the room. Here is a very crude layout of the room done in ms paint:









My budget on this system is about $4k or so. With this, I plan on getting two televisions (55" in living room drawn above and 46" in a different room), two wall mounts, a new receiver and 5.1 speaker system, possibly two extra speakers for a separate stereo setup, and an RF capable remote.

Since line of sight isn't an issue (but running cables across the room is), I intend on using the DVDO Air to send HDMI wirelessly from the receiver to the TV. 

Now the big issue here is I'd like to connect a desktop I plan on building in the very near future to the home theater system as well so I can use a wireless mouse and keyboard and control the computer from the TV. I'm not concerned about running the computer signal over a 20 ft hdmi cable along the wall; I'm concerned that the receiver will somehow adversely affect the picture of the computer. This happened to me when I connected my desktop (Nvidia GTX 570 graphics card) to my Emotiva UMC-1. I might have been able to fix it with some kind of video pass through on the HDMI, but I just connected to HDMI cable from the graphics card directly into my Sony XBR7 instead and that solved my problems. Unfortunately I cannot do that work-around here...unless I plan on buying two DVDO Air devices, but at $400 a pop, I'd rather find an affordable receiver that can pass through the computer signal without distorting it on the TV.

This system is still in the planning stages. My main restrictions are my budget and room layout. 
For the 55", I'm considering the Samsung UN55EH6000FXZA because my folks do not need apps. If they want Netflicks, there is a PS3 (or the desktop if we can solve this hdmi issue :scratch. I believe I get discounts from my company on Onkyo receivers, but I'm not set on them by any means. As far as speakers go, the Klipsch HD Theater 600 seem pretty good - my folks want small speakers.

Based on some initial pricing, the two TV's will run me about $2k, the wireless HDMI is $400, and the universal remote (Logitech Harmony 1100 maybe?) is $250, so I got maybe $1300 to work with (I could go up to $1500 here though) on the sound system and wall mounts. Perhaps those extra two speakers may have to wait.

Any suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## skibum17 (Apr 13, 2010)

OK for some reason the MS Paint picture didn't go through.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's an awesome 7.1 that'll give you the extra pair. It'll be cheaper if you don't need that much sub. What are your room dimensions?

http://hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid3pkg.html


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

We connect a Dell M1330 laptop via HDMI to a Pioneer VSX-23 via HDMI to a Samsung UN60D8000YF with no problems at all.
Of course none of this gear is the 2012 models so take it FWIW.

NewEgg has good prices on Klipsch WC-24, WS-24, WF-35, RW12D, and Pioneer VSX-1022-K (5.1 speakers with AVR for 1740 to the door).
I think this would be a real good systen for your parents.

I don't know how important the stereo setup is but as you already know budget goes fast when you start spreading it out.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

skibum17 said:


> OK for some reason the MS Paint picture didn't go through.


You have to have 5 posts before it will let you do attachments.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Skibum,

I am running a similar setup to what you're proposing with a Dell XPS-15 laptop with an Nvidia GT-420M graphics adapter feeding HDMI to a Samsung LN46-A630 HDTV through an Onkyo TX-NR807 AVR. To maximize the laziness factor, I provide input through a wireless mouse and mini keyboard. I have had no issues with this combination to date.
However, I also built an HTPC using a SilverStone case with an Asus mainboard. With this combination, I have run into audio issue where electrical noise from the mainboard (sounds like it could be hard drive activity) is being carried over the HDMI cable to the AVR. I have not been able to eliminate the noise by swapping cables or switching from the Intel graphics to an Nvidia card. The noise is independent of AVR so I suspect that it is a result of poor noise isolation on the Asus MB. What seems a little surprising is that I would have expected this to manifest with the laptop rather than the HTPC due to the close proximity of the components
So I would suggest researching the specific MB you plan on using to see if others have seen audio or video issues outputting to an AVR and test it out before your return period expires. In my case, I did come across some complaints of similar issues but it was too late to return the MB.
Good luck.


----------

